# ***OFFICIAL*** Jake Ellenberger vs. Martin Kampmann Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

This gon' be good. I'm gonna go with my gut and say Jake lands a big headshot after eating a lot of jabs and finishes with G&P.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I consider these guys to be the second and third best welterweights in the world and very well rounded so I can't decide what I think will happen. There isn't really any area where I feel these guys are at a large enough disadvantage against each other for me to say that will be the difference.

This has controversial decision written all over it. Either way whoever wins this fight should get a title shot but won't since Condit thinks it is alright for him to just not fight people while he is healthy.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Although Kampmann is a very good kick-boxer, he seems to take a lot of punches. Ellenberger needs to land only once with his Carwin-like power, so u never know.
But I would say Kampman via sub, he deff has the better ground game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Ellenberger wins similar to how Diego won, just without getting beat up as badly.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kampmann will pick him apart for a bit, then Ellenberger will either catch him and hurt him and get a TKO victory or he'll take him down and pound his face in. Kampmann's striking defense is very poor which is a shame because his striking offense is very, very good.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ellenberger's top control is kinda bad, so I doubt he would be able to keep down Kampmann of all people.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Kampmann will pick him apart for a bit, then Ellenberger will either catch him and hurt him and get a TKO victory or he'll take him down and pound his face in. Kampmann's striking defense is very poor which is a shame because* his striking offense is very, very good.*


I don't think it is, really. How often does he finish anyone with his striking?

He fires crisp, straight, accurate punches, but they don't have much power behind them, and his hand-speed isn't exceptional. It's like a football (the round variety) player who always plays the shortest pass available, and never makes an incomplete pass. It looks nice, but it's not as effective as the game of someone who might also connect on a deep pass or a long shot on goal.

Combine that with his poor defensive instincts, and my assessment of him is that he has the drive, discipline, and work ethic to be great, but not the natural aptitude. Kind of the opposite of BJ Penn.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I don't think it is, really. How often does he finish anyone with his striking?
> 
> He fires crisp, straight, accurate punches, but they don't have much power behind them, and his hand-speed isn't exceptional. It's like a football (the round variety) player who always plays the shortest pass available, and never makes an incomplete pass. It looks nice, but it's not as effective as the game of someone who might also connect on a deep pass or a long shot on goal.
> 
> Combine that with his poor defensive instincts, and my assessment of him is that he has the drive, discipline, and work ethic to be great, but not the natural aptitude. Kind of the opposite of BJ Penn.


He doesn't have power but like you said he has crisp and accurate punches, he's a very good striker as far as the technical aspect goes but he doesn't have a lot of power in his fists, he had Alves pretty dazed from that front kick though. His ground game is wicked but I think if Ellenberger dumps him on his back and lands a good shot like he did with Diego, Kampmann won't recover and he'll turtle up while Ellenberger pounds away at him.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*Ellenburger*

Kampfman takes too many punches, as a result his chin is starting to go. I saw Ellenberger rocks him and finishes with G-n-P.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Kampmann - Good but still rockable chin. Pretty decent ground game. Pretty Good striking.

Ellenburger - Never been knocked out. Sub'd only once. Great wrestling.

I see this favorable for Ellenburger. Kampmans best attack is his ground game and I don't see him submitting Ellenburger. Ellenburgers best and smartest strategy is to wrestlef*ck his way to a 3 rd ud or possibly a GnP finish. Though, I think Ellenburger has enough power in his hands to KO Kampmann.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Ellenberger will win by KO but Kampmann is seriously underrated, dude's ground game is sick.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Condit should be forced to fight the winner of this fight. This is the most prestigious non title fight in the 170 pound division right now so I don't expect a quick finish. I see Kampmann rocking Ellenberger and getting the sub/TKO although Ellenberger has the ability to land that bomb and end it all. Kampmann is the superior technical striker and grappler but you never know. Hopefully these guys show up to fight unlike a certain Interim title holder.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I've missed something. Why all the hate for Condit? Did he say that he won't fight till GSP returns or something else?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hooligan222 said:


> I think I've missed something. Why all the hate for Condit? *Did he say that he won't fight till GSP returns* or something else?


Yes. And Dana is going to allow it. It really bugs me since I love to watch the guy fight and I consider myself a fan of his because of how he fights, always going for the kill. The Diaz fight was a huge letdown and now he's going to just sit out. I still hope he's going to beat GSP though.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Ellenberger would probably win if it were 3 rounds, but since it's 5 I gotta go with Kampmann. I see Kampmann losing the earlier rounds but slowly making a comeback as Ellenberger gets tired. 

Kampmann by Late Sub


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Kampmann via Guillotine in 4th or 5th!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooligan222 said:


> I think I've missed something. Why all the hate for Condit? Did he say that he won't fight till GSP returns or something else?


Condit went from one of the most loved to one of the most hated fighters in MMA because of his gameplan against Diaz.

I think he should fight before GSP comes back but the guy's gonna make millions and millions for that fight. Ellenberger, Hendricks, Kampmann, Diaz and anyone else looking to secure themselves for life financially would do the same thing.

I got mad love for the Natural Born Killer though, would love to see him redeem that loss against Kampmann.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Going to be a great fight! Pulling for Kampmann here, it would be awesome to see him get a title shot!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Ellenberger would probably win if it were 3 rounds, but since it's 5 I gotta go with Kampmann. I see Kampmann losing the earlier rounds but slowly making a comeback as Ellenberger gets tired.
> 
> Kampmann by Late Sub


Kampmann tends to get tired as well I don't really see that as an advantage for either guy. 

Is this a 5 round fight? I was under the impression that it will be the comain.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Condit doesn't fight the winner then Hendricks should. Then after GSP dominates Condit he has another contender lined up.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm pulling for Kampmann here. In my mind he's on a 6 fight winning streak (we'll not go into that though lol) and I see him messing Ellenberger up in the 3rd or 4th and finishing with a choke. 

I'm going with the technical striking over the KO power of Ellenberger. 

Is this a no. 1 contenders match? It better had be 

(Oh, that Hendricks ain't it. I agree with HogH. Hendricks vs the winner hear would give about as clear a number one contender as possible, though I still feel the winner of this fight should be up for it)


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

AJClark said:


> I'm going with the technical striking over the KO power of Ellenberger.


Why? Kampmann gets hit. A lot. He has a decent chin but like all guys that rely on their chin so much to take shots to give shots, his chin is fading. I don't see how he avoids taking a fight-ending shot for 2 rounds, much less 5.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I think he should fight before GSP comes back but the guy's gonna make millions and millions for that fight.


He should either fight or put down the interim title. What's the interim title good for if he doesn't fight¿ The champ can't defend his title because of an injury. So ok, they bring in an interim title, so business can go on as usual. But now the interim title holder doesn't want to fight the contenders next in line, but wants to wait until he can fight the champ - so the interim title is on hold just until the real title is at stake again. That doesn't make any sense at all. If nobody can't fight for the interim title in the time until the real title is at stake again, they wouldn't have needed to bring in an interim title.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> He should either fight or put down the interim title. What's the interim title good for if he doesn't fight¿ The champ can't defend his title because of an injury. So ok, they bring in an interim title, so business can go on as usual. But now the interim title holder doesn't want to fight the contenders next in line, but wants to wait until he can fight the champ - so the interim title is on hold just until the real title is at stake again. That doesn't make any sense at all. If nobody can't fight for the interim title in the time until the real title is at stake again, they wouldn't have needed to bring in an interim title.


The interim title was only brought in so the UFC could use it as a marketing tool for GSP/Diaz.

It's a little too late to make a defense though, GSP's comeback looks like it'll be in November at the Montreal show, I'm pretty sure the winner of this is gonna fight Hendricks and the winner of that fight will fight the winner of Condit/GSP in 2013.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

If this was 3 rounds I'd go Ellenberger. However as it's five round it's got to be Kampmann. Ellenberge gassed against Sanchez and I'm sure Kampmann can finish him with his great subs in late rounds. Kampmann took a beating against Thiago Alves so i've no worries for his cardio. Show me the moneeeeyy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll go with the upset and say Kampmann by armbar.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've put Ellenberger on all my accumulators, But have it backed up with Kampmann to win by sub, as i see that as the only way he does win!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, you guys think Kampmann is the underdog here?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Wow, you guys think Kampmann is the underdog here?


All the bookies have him an underdog so, yes.

That being said I think Kampmann is going to outpoint him in a war or submit him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If I see Alves tap one more time, I'm going to scream.

Pleaseee Ellenberger!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lunarpages must be paying Ellenberger huge. They are basically his only sponsor,when Kampmann has about 20!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Sh!t I thought that was it. Get it together Kampmann


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope Ellenberger doesn't gas himself out early.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hell of a first round. Kamp seems to be going pretty methodically and winning that end. If he can slow this fight down and make it about technique, he can win this/


As I say that he rocks Jake twice


AND JAKE ROCKS HIM BACk



HOLY SHIT

EDIT: DAT ****IN' KNEE!!! WOW


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

YEEEES That's how it's done!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kampman!!!!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Martin is the ****in Danish Zombie. Keep hurting him and he keeps coming back. Had Ellenberger doing the stanky leg too.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy damnit Christmas Kampmann!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

When are people going to stop counting Kampmann out? Every prediction I saw was by KO for Ellenberger and Kampmann once again ruins all plans.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tad early stoppage but DAMN Kampmann is a warrior!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice! I predicted Kampman would win but i thought he was going to win by sub in the 3rd. That was a sweet KO for him!

hahahaha Man, Ellenberger looked like such a sore loser for a sec when they zoomed in on his face lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Realistically Kampmann deserves another shot at Condit after that, give GSP Hendricks


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great card all round btw


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Ellenberger looks extremely pissed.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Kampmann isn't going to have a very long career if he keeps taking these ass whoppings before getting the win. He's only a fight or two away from looking like a Nogeria brother.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> Tad early stoppage but DAMN Kampmann is a warrior!


Thought the same until the replay. Jake was half out on his feet, wen't completely limp while Kamp dove on him and was holding his face when he came to.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That was a horrible stoppage. Jake dropped him the same way in the first round, just mazaspegeti didn't have to run as far to stop the fight. Horse shot call.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I love Ellenberger's poopy face at the decision. Seeing Martin sitting there smiling is just begging for caption of "**** you, I'm Danish" 

I have never liked Ellenberger.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> When are people going to stop counting Kampmann out? Every prediction I saw was by KO for Ellenberger and Kampmann once again ruins all plans.





AJClark said:


> I'm going with the technical striking over the KO power of Ellenberger.


:thumb02:

I don't see how Hendricks beats Kampmann. Only the judges beat Kampmann these days.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Loved it. Kampmann displays his heart again. Got 10:1 odds on picking him by KO/TKO and for winning. He has to be the slowest starter in the WW division. Every time he gets knocked silly before pulling a W out of his ass. Makes for great TV though.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> That was a horrible stoppage. Jake dropped him the same way in the first round, just mazaspegeti didn't have to run as far to stop the fight. Horse shot call.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


Wrong. The way Ellenberger hit the ground and shelled up, offering no INTELLIGENT defense means the fight should have been stopped. Even after the stoppage he remained in the fetal position. There's no question that fight should have been stopped. Sure Martin got dropped but he immediately started defending himself by trying to improve his position, setting up a sweep and then threatening with a submission.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Thought the same until the replay. Jake was half out on his feet, wen't completely limp while Kamp dove on him and was holding his face when he came to.


Except Kamp didn't dive on him ready to throw bombs he basically fell over on top if him like he was a bad football player making a tackle. Jake didn't get any time to recover, Kamp got time in the first round, Jake doesn't, horrible stoppage.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Stanky legs always crack me up. That wasnt quite as good as Luis Canes but it was still class


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Ellenberger looks extremely pissed.


I noticed that, but I don't blame him. He had such a nice winning streak going over some quality names. Going back to the drawing board after all that momentum must be a big let down.

Good win for Kampann, I didn't expect it to go like that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Another win for Kampmann! HE'S COMIN' FOR THAT TITLE BABY!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn Jake! Was looking forward to seeing him fight for a number one contender fight. He gets too sloppy with those punches. Lots of raw power though!

Great job by Kampmann! Great comeback! What a tough guy!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Great win for Kampmann although I wanted Ellenberger to win, this guy's got some serious heart but he might not wanna try eating shots from Hendricks.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

this shit makes me want to see kampman fight condit for interim... 

hendricks wants to wait so let him... and let condit avenge his loss


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Kampmann by KO is definitely something I didn't expect. I thought Ellenberger would beat him but I give a lot of respect to Kampmann for not only surviving but finishing the fight. Kampmann just has much better technique than Jake and that's why he was able to clinch him up and knee his face into oblivion. Hendricks is a similar fighter to Ellenberger but probably even better, so it should be a DANGEROUS and exciting fight with Kampmann.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

At first I thought the stoppage was bad. But in the replay you can clearly see Jake holding his nose from the second he hit the ground until after the ref was on top. He wasn't going to defend himself and it was a good stoppage.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> At first I thought the stoppage was bad. But in the replay you can clearly see Jake holding his nose from the second he hit the ground until after the ref was on top. He wasn't going to defend himself and it was a good stoppage.


yup.

and Kampmann is known to recover very fast, so that's also probably why Maz didn't stop it so soon when Ellenberger dropped him.


----------



## nmlongbow (Jul 8, 2011)

It was a great stoppage by the ref. Ellenberger had no idea why the fight was stopped and would have taken too much damage if it wasn't stopped when it was.

This was the result I hoped for but not what I expected. Jake was completely done after eating those Knee's.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm Danish and I'm happy 

BTW, must feel good to win looking like this after what happened in the Sanchez fight 

Slightly graphic image


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Kampmann by KO is definitely something I didn't expect. I thought Ellenberger would beat him but I give a lot of respect to Kampmann for not only surviving but finishing the fight. Kampmann just has much better technique than Jake and that's why he was able to clinch him up and knee his face into oblivion. Hendricks is a similar fighter to Ellenberger but probably even better, so it should be a DANGEROUS and exciting fight with Kampmann.


Ellenberger has better footwork by a mile and more power in his hands but Hendricks is probably better in the clinch; still not at Kampmann's level there though. 

Kampmann catches guys really clean because of his technique so you have to be prepared to be repeatedly stunned by him even if he doesn't drop you with much outside of knees. Jake obviously wasn't ready for that at this point. I've said for a while now Kampmann is the second best WW in the world GSP is the only guy who can beat more of the top WWs in my opinion. Kampmann's striking has basically plateaued but I keep seeing better and better grappling from him. I really think GSP matches up worse with him than any other WW.

I don't think this says anything about Ellenberger's chin either the finishing sequence was clean right to the temple, clean knee to the temple, clean knee to the jawline. That is putting most guys away. The stoppage seemed quick from the initial angle but Jake clearly went out fully and then was just turtled up holding his face even after the ref had stopped it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good stuff, Kampmann should get Condit for the Interim Title, winner faces GSP.

Hendricks needs another win IMO, Kampmann's opponent and the manner in which he won makes him more deserving IMO.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The only thing I'm worried about with Kampmann is his striking defence. It seems he takes an awful lot of shots to the dome.

However, if that "wakes him up" so he fights better then it's all good I suppose.... :dunno:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

hellholming said:


> The only thing I'm worried about with Kampmann is his striking defence. It seems he takes an awful lot of shots to the dome.
> 
> However, if that "wakes him up" so he fights better then it's all good I suppose.... :dunno:


Well he said he'll have his coach punch him harder in the back next time around. That way he should be ready to go once he hits the ring  (Sarcasm BTW)


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Well he said he'll have his coach punch him harder in the back next time around. That way he should be ready to go once he hits the ring  (Sarcasm BTW)


yeah, I heard that. :thumb02:

Maybe the coach should have punched him harder before the Alves fight too, because he took some wicked shots in that one aswell.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Im not gonna debate whether he would or would not have defended. Fact is you can't give one fighter ample time to recover and then stop it immediately when the other gets dropped. 

It was bad reffing just on the inconsistency alone. Ellenberger is a tough guy and should have been given a chance to defend himself.

That said it's his own fault he got dropped in the first place. He went too wild in this fight. it was like he was still riding the high from his win over shields. Good on Kampmann for capitalising.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice to se Kampmann getting the W.

I like Ellenberger, but the guy mneeds to work hard on his conditioning. It happpened to him before, in the Sanchez fight and that should have been a warning sign.

After the Condit fight, where he faded later on, i've thought it was because he took the fight on short notice, but it seems as though it was/is not the case.

He could lose some of that muscle mass. That many muscles will gass him out faster.

And he needs to learn how to pace himself.

If he can;t put his opponents away in the first rd...early second rd, he will never become a true contender. 



SM33 said:


> Good stuff, Kampmann should get Condit for the Interim Title, winner faces GSP.


I second that.



SM33 said:


> Hendricks needs another win IMO, Kampmann's opponent and the manner in which he won makes him more deserving IMO.


Hendricks could fight Rory.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Typical Kampmann fight. He gets hit early on, recovers and gets the win. Now the only thing left to do is bring on Condit so we can all find out who is the true #2 WW at this point. And by 'we' I mean 'I' because I've been referring to both fighters as the true #2 WW for some time now and I kinda wanna know for sure.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kampmann for some reason is alway in dog fights...lolz...even when he wins. Excellent composure. Most fighters when they get that beat up early on become tentative or get desperate and throw loopy shots that further tire themselves out and eventually puts them in compromising positions. Kampmann although he had a busted nose was fighting composed. Nice comeback again!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Good stuff, Kampmann should get Condit for the Interim Title, winner faces GSP.
> 
> Hendricks needs another win IMO, Kampmann's opponent and the manner in which he won makes him more deserving IMO.


I think it should be Kampmann vs. Hendricks. Beating Fitch and Koscheck back to back easily warrants a #1 contender fight at the very least.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*Kampmanns career will be over soon*

Nice win for him, but taking so many big shots is shortening his career, maybe even his life. He needs to work on his defense, big time. He takes too many shots and that takes a toll. 

Not to mention eventually relying on letting your opponent punch himself out on your face is going to stop working. That's not a great strategy, really.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Another good comeback win for The Hitman. I'd like to see Hendricks-Kampmann as well, although I think Hendricks would win.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Damn Kampmann in most fights gets dropped and smashed and cut open but rides it out and comes out to win.

Exciting to see but he's got to try and not get caught sooo many times in his stand up.

I think it should be Kampmann Vs Hendricks as I dont see Condit fighting anyone before GSP by the sounds of Condit.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Good stuff, Kampmann should get Condit for the Interim Title, winner faces GSP.
> 
> Hendricks needs another win IMO, Kampmann's opponent and the manner in which he won makes him more deserving IMO.


Totally agree! Kampmann deserves it, and honestly, I don't think Condit has earned the right to just sit there and wait as long as he wants. Condit vs. Kampmann for the interim title, winner gets GSP. 

Also, I'd love to see Hendricks and Ellenberger; it's an attractive, similar style match up sure to produce fireworks.

Oh, and can they please stop listing Ellenberger at 6'0". Kampmann is a legit 6'0", and Ellenberger is easily 2" shorter. Just sayin'.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jake has got to work on his conditioning and pace, like Limba said. He's got all kinds of talent, power in droves, very solid wrestling, but he goes balls to the wall from the get go and gasses himself out. I was actually rooting for Kampmann but I really want to see Ellenberger face GSP in the future, I think Jake and Rory could be potential threats down the road.

Big win for Kampmann, the man has some great technique and is so well-rounded. I honestly think he would beat Hendricks if they ever fought.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

fight_doctor said:


> Nice win for him, but taking so many big shots is shortening his career, maybe even his life. He needs to work on his defense, big time. He takes too many shots and that takes a toll.
> 
> Not to mention eventually relying on letting your opponent punch himself out on your face is going to stop working. That's not a great strategy, really.


I like how you wrote this with your screen name being "fight_doctor", haha. I tend to agree though, Kampmann's striking defense does need a lot of work. If he had good defense, he could have potentially became a champion by now.

Ellenbergers conditioning has been a problem for him since he came to the UFC. If his fight with Diego were 5 rounds, I'm convinced he would have lost that one too.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hate Ellenberger vs Hendricks. As much as I'd love to see that fight eventually, Hendricks is coming off two wins over Kos and Fitch, and is on a 4 fight win streak.

Kampmann looked great. Recovered very well. I initially thought Jake getting rocked was from a head butt. Didn't see that short right hand. Great win and fight overall.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Kampann has recovery out the ass and great composure by my god, this guy needs to learn how to move his head better. It's painful watching him fight when he gets rocked all the time. I can't help but think he's going to have a short career.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good fight, but the more I see from these supposed contenders, the more I realize that each of them would be eaten alive by GSP. Kampmann and Hendricks would get absolutely demolished by the champion. Hell, I think St. Pierre could actually finish Martin. 

Carlos vs. GSP, please. Let Kampmann and Hendricks fight it out for 'number one contender'.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Good fight, but the more I see from these supposed contenders, the more I realize that each of them would be eaten alive by GSP. Kampmann and Hendricks would get absolutely demolished by the champion. Hell, I think St. Pierre could actually finish Martin.
> 
> Carlos vs. GSP, please. Let Kampmann and Hendricks fight it out for 'number one contender'.


I think Nick was the most interesting fight. Condit could make it interesting for a couple rounds maybe. But WW just doesnt have a fighter with the style to take GSP imo.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Only just seen the fight.

Ellen gassed... again.

*sigh*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Good fight, but the more I see from these supposed contenders, the more I realize that each of them would be eaten alive by GSP. Kampmann and Hendricks would get absolutely demolished by the champion. Hell, I think St. Pierre could actually finish Martin.
> 
> Carlos vs. GSP, please. Let Kampmann and Hendricks fight it out for 'number one contender'.


Everything you said i agree. I don't see a reasonable way for them to no sign Hendricks-Kampmann.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I really cant wait to see Diaz back in this mix..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I really cant wait to see Diaz back in this mix..


Me neither. Imagine Diaz/Kampmann and Hendricks/Condit right now. That would just be perfect.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

can anyone actually see ellenberger kampmann or hendricks beating condit?

i can only see GSP Rory or Nate possible beating him but its nothing i would put money on


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> can anyone actually see ellenberger kampmann or hendricks beating condit?
> 
> i can only see GSP Rory or Nate possible beating him but its nothing i would put money on


I can see Kampmann beating Condit. Because that kinda happened.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> can anyone actually see ellenberger kampmann or hendricks beating condit?
> 
> i can only see GSP Rory or Nate possible beating him but its nothing i would put money on


Ellenberger lost a very close SD to Condit so I think he could possibly beat him in a rematch. Lets not make Condit out to be some unstoppable force. He llost to Kampman, was getting beat by Rory and Ellenberger until they both gassed. 

He had the perfect gameplan against Diaz that he executed really well, but its not like he brutalized Diaz for five rounds.

It really does not matter, if GSP comes back fully recovered he is going to beat all of them fairly easily.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought Condit was winning both fights although Ellenberger was a close decision. The Rory fight looks a lot different if you just ignore Joe Rogan, personally I had Condit winning both the first and the second.

The Kampmann fight was totally different, lots of back and forth and to be honest I can't really tell who won that fight. Definitely need a second fight here with someone getting finished.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

the way i see it is that condit has made huge strides in his game in the last 3 years since his loss to kampmann... bigger strides than either Kampmann and Ellenberger and rory... and all of those fights were at least 2 years ago...

the thing i love about condit is his ability to learn fighters as the fight progresses... there is no part of his game that is not top notch. so if he is losing in one area he changes his game plan and exploits another weakness because he has none...


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> the way i see it is that condit has made huge strides in his game in the last 3 years since his loss to kampmann... bigger strides than either Kampmann and Ellenberger and rory... and all of those fights were at least 2 years ago...
> 
> the thing i love about condit is his ability to learn fighters as the fight progresses... there is no part of his game that is not top notch. so if he is losing in one area he changes his game plan and exploits another weakness because he has none...



I agree for the most part, Condit has progressed forward whilst the others have stagnated a bit. Sure they are winning still but for the most part they have changed little about the way they fight. How many times have we heard Elly Gassed again or Kamp really took alot of abuse... ect


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I really cant understand why he was "HURT" from a glancing blow , poor punch resistance ? fatigue ? who knows all i can say is what opinion i had before of him has gone he will never be a threat to any of the top guys.


----------

